# Bring your pups!!!



## FishyFishy89

Talk n chat about em!!!
Say whatever you'd like. Anywhere from issues arising to changes your thinking about making in hope of benefiting them.

I'll start the chat:
Emma found it fun to roll her raw n meaty bone off her pillow so I kept giving it back to her. Reverse fetch game much xD
Then when I sat up and ignored her while I was continuing to draw my next digital masterpiece she decided to take her bone/chew it in the small space between my back and the couch. Whilest chewing she leaned against my back. It was decent lower back support;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: here's a thread we can derail from one dog to the next!! :lol:

I miss my dad's dog. Since I do not live at home there is no larger cuddle buddy with fur :/ just some days you don't want a bf to cuddle, you want a dog. I have guinea pigs >.> but they pee on you. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: here's a thread we can derail from one dog to the next!! :lol:
> 
> I miss my dad's dog. Since I do not live at home there is no larger cuddle buddy with fur :/ just some days you don't want a bf to cuddle, you want a dog. I have guinea pigs >.> but they pee on you. :lol:


hehehe
piggies are still cute tho 
And sometimes I want to cuddle Kitty...but she no like to snuggle :'(
Maybe you can adopt a new pup from a shelter?


----------



## Sena Hansler

well I am in a "no pet" place - which he allows things like guineas, hamsters, fish, etc, just NO cats NO dogs. :/ when we move, and are more settled, I would love to adopt a dog from our SPCA. there's some that are there that make you wonder what cruel person left such a cutie there :|


----------



## betta lover1507

i have a big fat dog  he loves attention. and my whole family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc) love this dog, he is friendly but could get annoying
pic:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> well I am in a "no pet" place - which he allows things like guineas, hamsters, fish, etc, just NO cats NO dogs. :/ when we move, and are more settled, I would love to adopt a dog from our SPCA. there's some that are there that make you wonder what cruel person left such a cutie there :|


awh
when can you move?

I remember when I was volunteering there and living with my mom at the same time. There was this pit/lab mix that a spanish woman dropped off. His name was Chico. He was there for over a year, all because his card said "he likes to chew". I used to fight my mom over getting him. My mom didn't want him and I wanted to give him a chance.
I had to stop volunteering there because of the depression I was developing. He was still there the last time I volunteered.


----------



## FishyFishy89

betta lover1507 said:


> i have a big fat dog  he loves attention. and my whole family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc) love this dog, he is friendly but could get annoying
> pic:


Fattieys are the best. But I always feel bad for them because their weight affects them overall.


----------



## sparkyjoe

I lost my 11yr old Standard Poodle, Gable, to cancer in November, and I still miss him every day.

One of the (many) cute things he did was "hunt" for worms and slugs when we would go outside. He loved to run around the driveway from one to the next, whether it was an actual worm, slug, or a leaf or twig. He was my "Great Blue Hunter." The nut.


----------



## FishyFishy89

sparkyjoe said:


> I lost my 11yr old Standard Poodle, Gable, to cancer in November, and I still miss him every day.
> 
> One of the (many) cute things he did was "hunt" for worms and slugs when we would go outside. He loved to run around the driveway from one to the next, whether it was an actual worm, slug, or a leaf or twig. He was my "Great Blue Hunter." The nut.


Awh
I'm so sorry your lost your poodle. My best friend's mom thought about getting one for her therapy patients. But she doesn't understand dog nutrition and nor will she even listen to someone qualified (like a vet) when it comes to dog nutrition. Sadly, she thinks everything she eats a dog can eat.

Your baby was so adorable. I love his grey hair and big soulful eyes.


----------



## Bombalurina

I love standard poodles. 

What would be a good dog breed to go with rats? I know all terriers are out. I absolutely adore my rats, as much as I could love any dog, but one day I would like to own both.


----------



## djembekah

my zoey :3


----------



## Karebear13

Bombalurina said:


> I love standard poodles.
> 
> What would be a good dog breed to go with rats? I know all terriers are out. I absolutely adore my rats, as much as I could love any dog, but one day I would like to own both.


Im sure you can train any puppy to get along with your rats


----------



## sparkyjoe

To the most extent I agree that you can train any dog not to hurt your ratties.

I had pet rats when I lived in my apartment and they are great! So smart and personable.

As for dogs with your rats, yes, terriers are a bit of a challenge, or any dog with a high prey or play drive will be a risk. These drives are individual in the dog itself, but are probably somewhat influenced by breed.

My SPoo boy had an insanely high play drive as well as prey drive, and it was a trip to watch him suddenly spot one of his stuffies and then move across the room to pounce on and "kill" the evil stuffy.

I wouldn't concentrate so much on "breed" as I would on the drive of the individual puppy or dog. Then you should NEVER leave the two together without supervision. 

No matter how much you trust your dog, it is my belief that they are still animals and instinct may override any training when presented with a small, fuzzy, moving target.

BTW, when people would ask me if my dog "bites" I'm the type of person to answer "he's never bitten anyone yet" rather than simply saying "no." This is because of what I said about instinct. A dog is still a dog, and anything can happen in this life.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bombalurina said:


> I love standard poodles.
> 
> What would be a good dog breed to go with rats? I know all terriers are out. I absolutely adore my rats, as much as I could love any dog, but one day I would like to own both.


If properly trained almost all breeds can get paired well with your rats. My golden was great with my guinea pig.
They were inseparable. My piggy used to groom her hair.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Zoey is so cute
is she a dachshund?


----------



## GwenInNM

*My 2 dogs*

Love seeing pictures of the dogs people have on this site. Here's mine. After a walk, this is where you will find my two lazy dogs 

Gwen


----------



## FishyFishy89

GwenInNM said:


> Love seeing pictures of the dogs people have on this site. Here's mine. After a walk, this is where you will find my two lazy dogs
> 
> Gwen


awh
they say "mommy we is tired"


----------



## djembekah

Zoey is half pug, half dauschund
so she's stocky, kind of long, makes snorty noises, and has a cute boxy face ^-^


----------



## Hanky

djembekah said:


> Zoey is half pug, half dauschund
> so she's stocky, kind of long, makes snorty noises, and has a cute boxy face ^-^


You could call her a" Pugchund", she is very cute though, I would take a mix like that anyday.


----------



## Hanky

My Xena, Blacklab Pitbull mix, she will be 16 years old this spring.Love her to death. Kringle my beagle whom I had to have put down in Feb. 2011, at 14 years old , miss him dearlly


----------



## djembekah

i like to call her a dug. lol

awe cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler

That buggy eyes underbite (ugly thing) is my mom's shitzu/lhasa cross.possessive, obessive, bleh :| her name is Ruby

That beagle/basset gal is my buddy =D I got her to pose for her picture. Her name is Jewelz.


----------



## FishyFishy89

hehe
my sister has a shi.t-tzu I call Booter Butt.
My sister has never taken care of her very well. Always crawling with fleas, fed crappy food, hardly ever groomed. In this picture I had just finished grooming her.


----------



## Sena Hansler

we've never had a problem with fleas here. most common here, is the field...flea? prairie flea? idk some kind of flea or mite that loves farms  it most commonly attacks horses and cattle - and working dogs.

one thing I like about camrose... no stray dogs. they are brought in and loved, their homes are found, or they go to the pound/spca.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> we've never had a problem with fleas here. most common here, is the field...flea? prairie flea? idk some kind of flea or mite that loves farms  it most commonly attacks horses and cattle - and working dogs.
> 
> one thing I like about camrose... no stray dogs. they are brought in and loved, their homes are found, or they go to the pound/spca.


Theres a TON of stray cats in my neighborhood. However, I've noticed AC patrolling around so they maybe picking up alot.
Theres one that looks EXACTLY like my kitty. Every morning they both stare at each other through the screen.....until my kitty acts like shes gonna attack him xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

awww =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> awww =D


she acts like a dog too
always following me around, begging for food, etc

she just warmed up to me too. snuggling me more and wanting attention from me more. And now mom n dad needs her back at the house. The moles are invading the yard again :'(


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have a guinea-dog  Shaggy is the closest thing I'll have for a dog for a while hehe


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> I have a guinea-dog  Shaggy is the closest thing I'll have for a dog for a while hehe


heheh
Shaggy is an adorable name
is he one of those "bed head" piggies?


----------



## Sena Hansler

one is Roxie, one is Shaggy BAHAH they look alike. but shaggy is more like a dog. he'll stay with ya when you clean, he won't run and hide like anyone else  although unlike Honey who comes when called he doesn't xD I have to treat Squeak like an abused dog :/ so timid lol. THOSE are my "dogs" xDDD


----------



## FishyFishy89

hehehe
so adorable
i miss my piggy. his name literally was piggy
I gave him to a family who wanted a piggy but didnt wanna pay the $200 for the supplies. They send me pictures every now n then.
Thats him n my goldie (his GF)


----------



## Sena Hansler

dawww =D almost like my rescue piggy. Except she has chocolate brown on her face and butt x) that dog is so mellow  lol My rescue piggy needs a home though :/ I posed on guineapigcages forum, but I highly doubt ANYONE is near me x.x worht a shot. NO kijiji, though.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> dawww =D almost like my rescue piggy. Except she has chocolate brown on her face and butt x) that dog is so mellow  lol My rescue piggy needs a home though :/ I posed on guineapigcages forum, but I highly doubt ANYONE is near me x.x worht a shot. NO kijiji, though.


If I was near you I'd take the piggy.
I gave up my piggy because at the time I was in the middle of training 2 horses, my pug and working at PetsMart (for real xD).
I had next to no time cleaning his cage. I'd buy him fruits and veggies and then forget to feed them to him.
Piggy was pretty mellow too. He liked my niece til he figured out that she was annoying.:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: well this chubby gal hopefully will find a home. I dunno if I can trust people after what happened to her :/ and two guineas the same day!!  different dumpster, but they were IN the dumpster. Such....cruel people. If you dont want it, put them by a pet store. someone's doorstep. kijiji! SPCA!  same with dogs. Cannot take care of it? 1. don't have it or 2. find it a home as some situations catch you off guard after having an animal.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: well this chubby gal hopefully will find a home. I dunno if I can trust people after what happened to her :/ and two guineas the same day!!  different dumpster, but they were IN the dumpster. Such....cruel people. If you dont want it, put them by a pet store. someone's doorstep. kijiji! SPCA!  same with dogs. Cannot take care of it? 1. don't have it or 2. find it a home as some situations catch you off guard after having an animal.


i betcha those poor wittle piggies were just some present to a child to "teach them responsibility". Doesn't work too well when the parents don't help to teach them.


----------



## copperarabian

I love my dog so much  She's a Maltese Papillion mix that my sister rescued from the previous owners when she was less then a year old. Her past owners would kick her and shoot her with bebe guns, they pretty much tormented the poor thing while they treated her sister with love! It makes me so mad, they knew it was wrong but they did it anyway. I also have 2 other dogs, my parents bought Remmie when he was only a few weeks old. Then there is Pepper who is another dog my sister brought home, she is a Chihuahua terrier mix.

Sugar is my dog though, and even though I absolutely love all 3 of them she has a special place in my heart. She sleeps with me almost every night and follows me around the house, she also listens to me better then anyone else. 

Sugar



























Remmie with a shave cut









I don't have any photos of pepper on my comp at the moment


----------



## Sena Hansler

I bet she was a fad :| and makes me really angry because she gives kisses, purrs, and once she realizes you aren't going to hurt her she'll talk to you :-( I put on the guinea piggy forum "Find Me Somebody To Love" as her "adopt me" post haha! I'll do everythinig in my power to find her a REAL home. JoJo got lucky since he is a baby and everyone loves babies >< she's a chubby young gal though :lol:


those are cute dogs =DD


----------



## FishyFishy89

awh
they are epically adorable!!!
dont be pointing fingers when i suddenly has doggies that look JUST like yours 
hehe


----------



## FishyFishy89

I just got an email from Piggy's current owners and they basically said, they are trying all they can with their daughter on taking care of Piggy but it seems like she doesn't like having Piggy anymore. They help her with his chores, she just doesn't seem to see the lighter side of having pride that her Piggy is healthy and happy.

I'll have to discuss with the husband on taking Piggy back. I don't know why, but I feel like crying. It must be a mixture of happy tears and sad tears.


----------



## djembekah

awe Sugar is so cute!!!


----------



## Inga

My Babies

Carsten









Oliver and Madeline









Fuzz









Oliver and Eleanor


----------



## djembekah

your human babies and furbabies are both very very cute ^-^


----------



## lvandert

Since I moved from St. Paul MN to Rapid City SD (about 600 miles) I dont get to see my two puppies that much. I miss them so much, but I know they miss me too. My mom says every morning they go into my room and lay on my bed while she showers. And when I do get home they never leave my side for the first few days. CC is our black dog, she's Chow and Greyhound mix. Woulda never guessed that but we did the doggie gene test you can put at petco/petsmart and thats what it told us. She loves to lay on me when I'm home. Zoey is our white and black doggie. She turned out to be an Akita, Husky, German Sheppard mix. She is so sweet, she'll come up and put her head on my chest and just stare into my eyes until she falls asleep. Both were adoptions at very young age and both came from the same Indian reservation in Northern MN. CC was found in a dumpster with her siblings and Zoey was found in a cinder block. They're about 4 and 3 now, getting spoiled daily


----------



## djembekah

They are lovely Ivan ^_^


----------



## FishyFishy89

MORE PUPPIES
May I steal the kitties???:twisted:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Looks like Piggy is coming back home.
Possibly and hopefully tomorrow.
Husband told me "I miss my wittle whistler"


----------



## Sena Hansler

poor piggy! see for me, my piggies are like my children. need a break once in a while (camping WOOT), and even if you get tired of their antics you need to keep 'em =D :lol:
Mine may have found a home...


----------



## Karebear13

Inga said:


> My Babies
> 
> Carsten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver and Madeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver and Eleanor


adorable!!! <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

I love that last picture =D cat: "what?! what do you want?!!!" :lol:


----------



## Karebear13

What kind of puppy is Fuzz? he looks like my old lab mix


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Fuzz is seriously adorable!!!!!!!

Here's the "family dog"..Though she listens to me better than anyone else. She is ridiculously lazy and dumb Lol! These photos show her 20- minute daily craziness. I wanted a border collie (I love nutsoid smart dogs) but the parents decided to rescue a greyhound instead..again  I'll get my way one day!! This is Bree.


----------



## FishyFishy89

love the snow on her nose xD


----------



## doggyhog

OMG, I love sighthounds!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha thank you!  She's a really sweet dog, just a little dense  LMAO


----------



## doggyhog

hahaha sometimes dense dogs are the most hilarious ones! 

My dog just pretends to be dumb. LOL she is smart as a whip though! 
This is my Darcy, she is a great pyrenees/anatolian shepherd/akbash mix. She is about 5 months old and 50 pounds. I love big doggiess!


----------



## Karebear13

^^ so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww what a face <3


----------



## SeaHorse

Here are my boys!! Love them more than words!
Charlie - Blue Tick **** Hound - My only Grandbaby!
Dillon - Wire Haired Fox Terrier - home done hair cut.... it'll grow back ok! 
Jake - Miniature Schnauzer - Ewok ( nicknamed Jakiebabie)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh how I love coonhounds!!!


----------



## Karebear13

I like the haircut he looks cute! and I love Schnauzers


----------



## SeaHorse

*Dillon*

Thank You!!! Here is the very same dog.... at various points in his life. He is now 3yrs and smart as a whip. 
These are not nec in the right order.....
The tiny puppy with the black face was his Kijiji picture. Love at first sight... lol talk about an impulse buy! The day we brought him home is sitting between the shoes. He was 9wks. (She had him trained to sit on command at 7 weeks, we witnessed it at 8wks when we went to see him and put down a deposit. 
His red coat... I make those myself and sell them. 
The muddy face? What makes you think I did it? 
And Smilie Dillon!
Sitting on top of the couch... the reason for the short haircut! Favorite place to hang out. 
Sorry for so many pics...I have hundreds more! He just looks so different all the time.
Enjoy! I hope they make you smile!


----------



## Karebear13

Omg you are killing me with so much cuteness he is unbelievably adorable. That sweater is adorable! You make and sell those? wow it looks so good. Im tempted to buy one from you


----------



## Savannah

how do you put pics on here from ur computer??


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those sweaters are cute. I however, prefer the sweaters that can cover their bellies as that area is the most exposed area of their body.


----------



## Leeniex

Here's my Annabelle. My niece brought her to my house one Christmas eve....she was hiding her in her purse. She was so tiny! (sorry about the big pics!!!)


----------



## SeaHorse

Thank you so much! I know eh? Too darn cute!! Smart too, can bounce a ball and catch it, play soccer with his feet and will actually try to catch the ball with his feet when you throw it to him. He just goes and goes and goes. He did not come with an OFF button. 

Loading pics from your computer? Go the where you type your message... click "Go Advanced", click on the Paperclip and a box comes up. Click "choose file". Find the pic and click open and it will take you back to the Manage Attachments window. Click UPLOAD Once! and you will see a msg that says something like... please wait while file uploads. Halfway in the middle of the window you will see the file name come up when it's done loading. You can then click Choose File again to go find a second pic. 
How people put words in between the pics I'm not sure unless they are loading them one at a time and editing. Good luck.


----------



## SeaHorse

Annabelle is adorable too!!! So sweet!

The little red coat is actually a miniature horse blanket. I make them from Chihuahua to Draft.


----------



## FishyFishy89

What breed is Annabelle? Puggle?


----------



## Leeniex

FishyFishy89 said:


> What breed is Annabelle? Puggle?


Yes.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Leeniex said:


> Yes.


awh
so cute xD


----------



## Leeniex

Thanks! She's a big clingy baby.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Leeniex said:


> Thanks! She's a big clingy baby.


So is Emma. It must be a pug thing


----------



## Karebear13

Here is the King of the house. He thinks he is so macho, yet those bows aren't working out for him much. haha I put those on him cause he has the hardest time seeing. He has already been a daddy too! Here are the many faces of Rocky. which hairstyle do you like? lol


----------



## Exterrestrial

Jumping in here to show you my dogs!

First two is my big German Shepherd Zoe. She's the guard dog, but still incredibly sweet!

Last two is my Yorkie Delilah. She's very hyper and loves to climb up the ladder of the pool and swim.


----------



## copperarabian

I love the snow pictures  There is no snow where I live XD


----------



## Karebear13

@ Exterrestrial what a cute Yorkie!


----------



## SeaHorse

Exterrestrial.... beautiful dogs! Great pics!!


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy89 said:


> So is Emma. It must be a pug thing


I heard poodles are pretty bad clingers too. My friend's poodle has anxiety attacks when my friend isn't around. Hope my pup doesn't get like that


----------



## djembekah

Annabelle looks a lot like my grandma's dog Kasian(who was actually half pug/half dauschund sister of my Zoey) except the ears are a little different. Unfortunately Kasia accidentally got run over like a month ago. She was a sweet heart.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> I heard poodles are pretty bad clingers too. My friend's poodle has anxiety attacks when my friend isn't around. Hope my pup doesn't get like that


Emma chews herself to death when I leave.
chewies only last so long with her til shes bored of them
when i leave she wears the cone of shame

BTW, i love the 1st cut


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy89 said:


> Emma chews herself to death when I leave.
> chewies only last so long with her til shes bored of them
> when i leave she wears the cone of shame
> 
> BTW, i love the 1st cut


Oh no not the cone of shame! Pugs are so cute! 

haha thanks


----------



## Leeniex

Annabelle chews too. Tried the cone, but she freaks out when she sees it.


----------



## Wolfie305

Bombalurina said:


> I love standard poodles.
> 
> What would be a good dog breed to go with rats? I know all terriers are out. I absolutely adore my rats, as much as I could love any dog, but one day I would like to own both.


If you get a puppy and have the time to properly train it, almost any breed will get along with your rats 

Edit: Oops, didn't realize this thread was as long as it was lol.


----------



## Wolfie305

This is my baby, Deezel. He will be three next month ;n; </3 Photo taken by me


----------



## Leeniex

Deezel is a CUTIE!!


----------



## Exterrestrial

Deezel is adorable! I love his eyes!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Savannah, go into "go advnaced" when posting a message, and there should be a "attachment" button below.


----------



## Wolfie305

Thank you! You should have seen him as a baby oh god he looked like a polar bear.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Leeniex said:


> Annabelle chews too. Tried the cone, but she freaks out when she sees it.


Awh
Emma loves her cone. When I 1st introduced it to her I gave her lots of praise and told her how cute she looked.
Same thing with her shirt and coat. She loves them to death xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

my dad's dog wore one. and she rammed into people until we took it off x.x


----------

